# We need more comments like this...



## UberNoob (Aug 14, 2014)

"Dunno where you live, but in the cities I frequent, UberX is considerably cheaper and more convenient than a taxi. Taxis are archaic and absolutely terrible here in America. I avoid using them at all costs and frankly I'd still use Uber even if it WAS more expensive than a taxi."

http://fyre.it/eQlrgt.4


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

It is never about price when people take Uber. They would gladly pay the same as a taxi.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

The price war is with Lyft, not taxis.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

And still people barely tip. I thought as a girl I'll get more of that...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> And still people barely tip. I thought as a girl I'll get more of that...


Why's that? My Wife gets better tips. Why do you expect better tips?

Should I be worried?


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

No, not at all! Just getting complements on my driving a lot and people are saying I'm their first female uber driver, and guys hit on me and ask for number but rarely tip.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> And still people barely tip. I thought as a girl I'll get more of that...


Barely tip, is better than rarely tip... I'm lucky if I get one tip a week. I've also noticed that tipping has actually decreased since they started dropping rates. The less people pay for something, the less they appreciate it.


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Barely tip, is better than rarely tip... I'm lucky if I get one tip a week. I've also noticed that tipping has actually decreased since they started dropping rates. The less people pay for something, the less they appreciate it.


That was actually what I meant, rarely tip. Even if you get them to the airport quickly when they are running late


----------



## UberGirl (Jul 3, 2014)

One guy actually was surprised when I told him the stars were not tips, he thought they were. Maybe that's why people give 2-3 stars when they are new


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> One guy actually was surprised when I told him the stars were not tips, he thought they were. Maybe that's why people give 2-3 stars when they are new


They should just get rid of the rating system, but still allow comments to complain about actual bad drivers. In place of the ratings, let them choose between 1 and 10 $ to tip.


----------



## Googyl (Aug 14, 2014)

But using Uber means never having to tip. Lol

Such an idiot company. Why do they have to downplay tipping? They don't want to promote it fine but why discourage it? Oh wait they want it all for themselves. Have you seen their BBB rating? They don't give a shit about drivers or riders.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> No, not at all! Just getting complements on my driving a lot and people are saying I'm their first female uber driver, and guys hit on me and ask for number but rarely tip.


Tell them your number is 15%


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

I haven't gotten a tip in months...


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

I had only 11 trips with tip of my 1123 trips. Less than 1%.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I actually got tips from most of the riders friday night.


----------



## Uber_Suv (Aug 24, 2014)

We're fighting an uphill battle on this one. First, it doesn't help that Uber downplay the importance of tips and in fact discourage their users from tipping. Why they haven't added a feature on their app to add tip is beyond me. Uber seems to be the slowest among the ride sharing companies to implement changes on my opinion. I used to drive for all the ride sharing companies under the sun until I decided to switch over to the Black/SUV platform.

Another problem we have is all the early users instilling bad information on the newer users. Long before Uber and their new slogan " Being Uber meaning not having to tip" or something ******ed along that line, Uber deceived the public by claiming the fares included tips. All the Black drivers knew this was not true and they filed a class action lawsuit which is still awaiting trial today. Ever since the word got out, Uber has been retracting their claims and attitudes about tipping.

Today, I had a gal in a group of out of towners wanting to tip me for my services, but before she could reach for her purse her friend butted in and told her that Uber drivers are not allowed to receive tips and could get in trouble for it! I laughed inside but whatevers, on to the next request.

The only way change the culture with the uber customer is to educate them on the matter as a whole. Meaning every single driver should have a pamphlet to pass out informing their passengers what the true policies are and help dispel all the bullshit information that is floating out there. But the reality is most if not all of the Black and SUV drivers do this full time as a living and is too afraid to rock the boat. 

I feel posting and griping on this forum won't do much if we fail to use this platform to further our causes. Let's organize something simple and hopefully as things gain traction we can slowly change the culture and possibly the way Uber does business with its drivers.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

We all have to find a way to bring it up in conversation. Sometimes there is no chance but you could start out, especially with a 5* rider, " I see you have a 5* rating!!!! Wow, must be your first ride or your a BIG tipper!" Lol... Seriously get the party started.....information and education!


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

osii said:


> Tell them your number is 15%


That's a cheap date! Lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> No, not at all! Just getting complements on my driving a lot and people are saying I'm their first female uber driver, and guys hit on me and ask for number but rarely tip.


Thank Uber for that! The obvious way to handle this would have been to never, ever, EVER!! mentioned tipping, period! *NOT ADVERTIZE NO TIPPING!* People would have assumed there was tipping. Offer a good service, which you could afford to do at rates lower than taxis, and put a tipping option in the rider app. I used to drive a taxi and used Square to process credit cards. There's an option for tips that lets you tip a set percentage, enter a custom amount, or you can also not tip, or not even display a tipping screen.

UberX's attraction is primarily convenience, obviously. People want to go NOW, not when some jackoff cab driver might happen to mosey that way to get them. I picked up a couple one time that had been waiting at a Walmart just over 4 HOURS for a Yellow cab!!! I felt so sorry for them. I just happen to be going there, but I took them home anyway. Also, passengers don't like being ripped-off (Surprise!) by some idiot yapping Arabic on his BT headset while he drives 20 miles for a 7 mile trip. Lastly, they get to ride in a clean vehicle that doesn't smell like the aforementioned cab driver.

My point - Uber had the business, hands down. Hell, they could have charged the same rates as cabs, and still walked away with all the business. Just for the reasons mentioned above. There was even plenty for Lyft, and maybe a few smaller ones too, but they're blowing it in execution. *Uber - your whole business is based on riders and drivers. Alienate one, and the other doesn't really matter. NO DRIVERS - NO RIDERS!* Keep both happy, and you can continue being the pimp sitting at home waiting for his ho's (Drivers) to bring his money home.

It actually concerns me greatly that Uber didn't have the foresight to see what should have been done with the tipping. Such a basic, no-brainer decision. Yet, a very, very important one. With what they're doing with the rates, it may prove to be their single biggest mistake. Don't even get me started on the rating system, or fares.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberGirl said:


> One guy actually was surprised when I told him the stars were not tips, he thought they were. Maybe that's why people give 2-3 stars when they are new


I told my noob rider friend that unless she rates the driver a 5 that ride is FREE.
Now she rates all her drivers a 1 and emailes uber support with complains in hopes to get ride credits
She's done about 20 rides and still believes that BS. LOL!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Uber had the business, hands down. Hell, they could have charged the same rates as cabs, and still walked away with all the business. Just for the reasons mentioned above. There was even plenty for Lyft, and maybe a few smaller ones too, but they're blowing it in execution. *Uber - your whole business is based on riders and drivers. Alienate one, and the other doesn't really matter. NO DRIVERS - NO RIDERS!* Keep both happy, and you can continue being the pimp sitting at home waiting for his ho's (Drivers) to bring his money home.
> 
> It actually concerns me greatly that Uber didn't have the foresight to see what should have been done with the tipping. Such a basic, no-brainer decision. Yet, a very, very important one. With what they're doing with the rates, it may prove to be their single biggest mistake. Don't even get me started on the rating system, or fares.


I agree completely.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

puber said:


> I told my noob rider friend that unless she rates the driver a 5 that rides is FREE.
> Now she rates all her drivers a 1 and emailes uber support with complains in hopes to get ride credits
> She's done about 20 rides and still believes that BS. LOL!


Why?


----------

